# Oral chemotherapy



## Tonyj (Sep 20, 2011)

What V code could be used for patients receiving oral chemotherapy? I know V58.11 is used for encounters. Would V87.41 be sufficient?


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Sep 21, 2011)

Are you talking about for their follow up exams or when they come in for their oral chemo ? If they are being admitted and monitered for their oral chemo use V58.11 is you are following them the use V87.41


----------



## Tonyj (Sep 21, 2011)

Just follow up cancer care but the pt is on oral chemo. V87.41 works for me too. Thanks


----------

